# Love you so mcuh!



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

*Love you so much!*

It's not a big deal but I had to share...

Most of you know what we've been through with Phenix for the passed 8 months or so. We did work a lot with him to stop his anxiety and nervousness du to the dog attack....

Phenix went from this unsure big boy, barking at every dogs, launging at every dogs, attacking every dogs, barking at strangers, barking at every single noise during day, but even more during night, anxious mind (was afraid of every unknown objets like outdoor decorations, garbages etc., hyper excited and unfocussed (should I say not interesting in us at all lol) dog to a wonderful "new" Phenix (I think his name really fits him now).

For the passed 2 months or so, Phenix is incredible! He is still reactive toward some dogs, but 95% of the time he is doing soooo good. Our walks are pure pleasure, no pulling, no stress at all, just walking by our side, completely relax with his huge tongue on the side, ears back and that relaxed look in his eyes.

Most of the time, he ignores other dogs or act good with them. He is not barking at noises anymore, nor strangers (maybe some little growling just to prevent for some noises). He is less excited and more focuss on us. 

He wants to play with us like never before, he listen to us like never before, he is interested into us like never before. I can say he feels good! 

Each evening, when we are watching TV, he comes near us, laying at our feets and put his huge (beautiful) head on the edge of the couch and litteraly look at us for long time with this thankful look in his eyes. I'll try to take picture of that face, you will understand for sure, it is not the same look....it is purely love, I can feel it, strange No?

God, I couldn't beleive I will love this dog so much. He means a lot to me and I know I mean a lot to him. He is my angel, seriously, the best friend I ever had. :wub:


----------



## Ottomom (May 28, 2010)

I love to hear the positive stories and this is a good one. 
It sounds like you and Phenix have worked hard together and it has really paid off.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Ottomom said:


> I love to hear the positive stories and this is a good one.
> It sounds like you and Phenix have worked hard together and it has really paid off.


 It is totaly priceless


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice to hear! Congrats!


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Beautiful bond. Nice work & nice benefits.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanx to all


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

Good to read stories like this. Keep up with the hard work.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanx


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Phenix for all of your perseverance and hard work.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Thx


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

love u phenix:hug:


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

It's amazing how much you are proud of their improvements lol! I'll probably become crazy with kids!!!


----------

